# Portable bullet proof coffee machine



## davidfrompause (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi from http://www.pause.co.uk based in Wakefield UK. We are big fans of the Bravilor Therm portable coffee system good for shops needing front of house hospitality but we would say that wouldnt we ;-)

We we'd like to hear what anyone thinks of the bravilor therm. Heres the original testimonial.

http://www.pauserefreshment.co.uk/hairdressing_coffee_machine_review.html#

Is it fair or could you recommend a better machine for Hairdressers?


----------



## coffmedi3 (Nov 8, 2010)

Please tell me if I'm being ignorant but why on earth does it need to be bullet proof???


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Supplying coffee to the mafia?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

In this context it should read: rock solid, reliable, always ready to go - not the literal term 'bullet proof'

Imagine the weight of a bullet proof coffee machine

I wouldn't fancy being barista in that joint!


----------



## DomesticEspresso (Nov 7, 2010)

Well i would expect that you have tried different styles and sizes of filter coffee machines like the normal pour over machines and these thermal flask styles. At the end of the day filter coffee does not really compare to freshly ground espresso coffees and so i would recommend small but work efficient bean to cup machines. The favoured bean to cup by myself at the moment of which i know are in several small offices and hairdressers is the DeLonghi bean to cup models at this page : http://www.delonghi.com/uk_en/family/superautomatic/

The models with the push in milk jugs are really good as well as they just pull off and go into the fridge. Beans in the top, water in the side and milk in the front. Push the button and Bob's yer uncle! Really easy to clean and maintain, repair costs and service work is minimal. 2 year warranty on each machine and they look bloody good as well. They make coffee really quickly and they are table top size. I don't know about you but i think one of these would look a lot better and give top results compared to the Therm!


----------

